# Electrical problem(s) - please help me



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

As of Friday night I'm having the following issues with my car. 2004 m6

Service error contact dealer
Fuel gauge error contact dealer
Air bag fault
Rear lamp bulb fail
Real lamp fuse fail

All errors above are showing up in the HUD under the speedo/tach the other two following errors listed below are purely visual that I've noticed

First when car is started the ac doesn't blow cold even if car has been running for an hour previously

Second the lights on the interior as well as headlights an tail lights aren't shutting down auto after car is turned off. I'm assuming some accessorie didn't shut down last night after I parked car at at 9pm an at 5am battery was dead. Ps this battery is two weeks old an brand new an alternator charges fine

Now the obvious answer I guess would be it's electrical related. I've read about the fuel gauge error being caused by a program tuning in the computer. I haven't done any other digging as of yet going home to check fuses an relays this afternoon. Please help me any useful info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Update after checking every fuse in the car an contacting the GM dealer an haven't got a response yet I did some more research an found that several people had, had issues with the BCM wires grounding out behind the glove box. Now this could purely be fluke luck but I got on my hands an knees an attempted to find any frayed wires behind the glove box by first checking under then opening. After I was unable to locate as I was getting up out of sure frustration I slammed the glove box door. When I returned back around to the drivers side to pull car back n garage I noticed all gauges working properly an the AC was blowing cold. Not fixed yet but working on it. If anyone has insight into this I'd love to hear it. Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Remove the glovebox and examine the BCM cable. It is a thick cable that looks like its wrapped in black cloth tape. There is a sharp angle support the cable chafes against. That is where the worn spot will be. If you see it chafed look at the wires and apply solder to them if you can to make contact. Wrap the cable good and test for a short. If all is ok get a large cable tie and tie the cable loosely to the vertical support you will see on the inside of the fender. Some have wrapped the cable in pipe insulation I used the cable tie.


----------



## Tron (Sep 26, 2012)

stephen77375 said:


> As of Friday night I'm having the following issues with my car. 2004 m6
> 
> Service error contact dealer
> Fuel gauge error contact dealer
> ...


Did you ever get this 100% fixed? if so, what did it. I'm having this issue and need the help. Thanks.


----------



## Tron (Sep 26, 2012)

stephen77375 said:


> As of Friday night I'm having the following issues with my car. 2004 m6
> 
> Service error contact dealer
> Fuel gauge error contact dealer
> ...


Did you ever get this 100% fixed? if so, what did it. I'm having this issue and need the help. Thanks.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Tron said:


> Did you ever get this 100% fixed? if so, what did it. I'm having this issue and need the help. Thanks.


that post was made 9 years ago, i doubt you’ll get an answer


----------

